# Sketch up package



## imasinner (4 Feb 2009)

Can anyone recommend a sketching package, ideally suited to drawing cabinets and furniture?



www.builtinsolutions.co.uk


----------



## big soft moose (4 Feb 2009)

sketch up 

from google.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 Feb 2009)

Well at least it's a new thread.

Just read one or two posts here in "Design" and you'll find your answer. Maybe your to busy advertising your web site to read any posts. :?


----------



## Mike Saville (5 Feb 2009)

How very odd!!!

But anyway - like the man said - Google Sketchup


----------



## imasinner (5 Feb 2009)

thanks for that guys... will look in to google sketch up.... 

But a note on advertising..... 

As you can see I am firmly within the forum rules stating my web link, and stating my web site address doesnt actually constitute advertising, I would have to add some advertising text before the web link, such as buy your custom made furniture here...!!!Also what good would it be to advertise a local company on a uk forum, which is dedicated for people (wood working people) who what to do it themselves?!?!?!


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Mar 2009)

I thought this was odd too.

Anyway while I am here Imasinner, how do you find it just specializing in fitted furniture do you get enough work. I do all types of carpentry from roofs to kitchens from wood floors to what you do. I always thought there wouldnt be enough work around to just specialize in bookcases.


----------

